# Gallery title/price card template



## Brick (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be hanging some pictures at a local coffee shop next week and I need to make something that I can display the title, price, and my contact info.  

Unfortunately I have no background (or talent) in graphic design and wondered if anyone has a template they've used for a gallery and might be willing to share.  

Any font recommendations would be welcome also!


----------



## Studio7Four (Mar 21, 2011)

Simple, crisp and clean, and unobtrusive.  Your card is there for information purposes, not to add to the display.  If your coffee shop does this regularly you can ask them, or if they still have another display up go refer to that.  But in general I'd say that black on white, in any of the most common fonts you use when you use Word (Arial, Courier, Times New Roman), would be good choices.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2011)

The top 7 fonts used by professional graphic artists.

Graphic Design Basics

You don't want the card detracting from your photo, so use the K.I.S.S. method, and vector graphics (not raster graphics, like Photoshop).


----------

